# Sony A7 III Full Frame #1 seller in Japan



## snoke (May 4, 2019)

https://www.dpreview.com/news/35871...-combined-efforts-of-canon-and-nikon-in-japan


----------



## snoke (May 4, 2019)

#1 Full Frame = #15 camera









 カテゴリ別 ランキング（月次） - BCN＋R


「BCNランキング」にもとづき、注目ジャンルの売れ筋ランキングを毎月更新中！




www.bcnretail.com


----------



## unfocused (May 4, 2019)

Duplicate thread.


----------



## AlanF (May 4, 2019)

snoke said:


> #1 Full Frame = #15 camera
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for that. Canon has the the top four places with its consumer Rebels/Kiss.


----------



## canonnews (May 7, 2019)

We wrote up the original article on monday here;

https://www.canonnews.com/new-bcn-report-eos-rp-struggling-in-japan 

then all hell broke loose.

So much so after reading (and responding some) to the dpreview madness, I had to write this up.

https://www.canonnews.com/the-bcn-eos-rp-and-a7-iii-report-a-follow-up 

which of course won't be read nearly as much, but hey, it needed to be said.


----------

